# Spectrum Silver no longer including Cinemax.



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

My Silver rates went up and my Cinemax channels are no longer, thank you and goodbye to Spectrum TV. 
I will keep Spectrum High Speed Internet but i will turn the STB in.
I will try both Directv NOW and PS Vue, then decide which most appeals to me. The great thing is i can subscribe to NOW for a few months, then subscribe to VUE for a few months. 
I have a 4K TV and PC connected and watch many programs online anyways.
Most Cable and Sat providers give you many options as far as TV and Internet........but Spectrum offers you just 3, Select, Silver, and Gold and the only options for Internet are 100 Mbts and higher, nothing with 60 Mbts anymore.....which is ironic because i pay $60 a month for Internet.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

why anyone want's spectscum t.v. is beyond me. there's no 21st century hardware there not replacing 20 plus year old lines and taps since the twc days well from my time the old adelphia days. there PQ is ****. there select pack is 70.00 a month before taxes and fees and dvr service and box rentals making the jump to dish was a no brainer for me when i can get damm near 300 channels for that!!!


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to have regular Directv HD a few years ago but it just go too expensive.
I have had Time Warner/Spectrum TV/Internet since then and what i used to love about it is the Silver TV package had Premiums (HBO, Cin, Show) and many other channels i watch including Dodgers/Lakers. I do get over 120 Mbts online so thats why i'm keeping that.
What i will probably do is get PS Vue Ultra to cover Game Of Thrones and True Detective until the season ends and then switch over to NOW Gotta Have it for Showtime/Starz. 
Yes, they are both the top tier package, but it's still a little cheaper than Spec., about $20 or $30.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tivofan2018 said:


> why anyone want's spectscum t.v. is beyond me.


SPECTRUM: SPecial Executive for Counter-Intelligence, Terrorism, Revenge and Un-stabilizing Media.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Unfortunately it isn't just Silver. As of 2/15 they're removing Cinemax, Epic, Stars and Encore from the "GOLD" package as well :-( IMO that kills the whole value. I had gold up until a couple of months ago and was considering going back. At $180 for TV, internet, etc. it was a good value to have every movie channel they offered as part of the package. Now they're all gone, AND they raised the price! No chance I will be back to Gold now.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

it was a great value when you had the new customer goodies and freebies and deals. but if there jacking up the rates then it's time to leave. i can't compute 107.00 a month just for the select package with a dvr and one box. when i can get 300 channels for the same cost with a whole home setup with 21st century hardware!!!
and there gonna screw there customers again because there gonna charge an extra 4.99 a month for the cloud DVR service on top of the DVR fee and box rentals. when the boxes will be cheaper for spectrum to manufacture because there's no HDD in them. and the tuners on the cloud DVR will be limited as well to 4 or 6!!!


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

the one thing that blew me away with spectrum is how stone age everything is. crap DVR boxes no whole home setup crap guide on the 6 tuner box along with the arris HD box. and when the tech brought in a dual tuner DVR that was a complete mind ****!!! as in todays world with guides and channel line up's getting bigger those are not accepted and need to be disposed of.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm confused, so that means that the top of the line "Gold" package, Spectrum will no longer carry those channels?.....or are they charging for these channels as "add ons"?
I will be going to the Spectrum office soon to return my STB and it will be interesting to hear their reasoning.....if there is any.
I will still be a customer since i'm on their Internet plan, but TV wise i wish i had Infinity, like in Norcal........at least they have more packages to cater to various customers, whether it be on the bottom tier or at the top with 4K.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

lipcrkr said:


> I'm confused, so that means that the top of the line "Gold" package, Spectrum will no longer carry those channels?.....or are they charging for these channels as "add ons"?
> I will be going to the Spectrum office soon to return my STB and it will be interesting to hear their reasoning.....if there is any.
> I will still be a customer since i'm on their Internet plan, but TV wise i wish i had Infinity, like in Norcal........at least they have more packages to cater to various customers, whether it be on the bottom tier or at the top with 4K.


That's correct. Based on the notes on the last bill as of 2/15 those channels will all become premium tiers that you will have to add separately in addition to Gold if you keep it.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

EPIX was apart of the gold package at one point to until the decided they wanted to go there own way. now it's an add on.


----------



## The hider (Feb 20, 2019)

lipcrkr said:


> I'm confused, so that means that the top of the line "Gold" package, Spectrum will no longer carry those channels?.....or are they charging for these channels as "add ons"?
> I will be going to the Spectrum office soon to return my STB and it will be interesting to hear their reasoning.....if there is any.
> I will still be a customer since i'm on their Internet plan, but TV wise i wish i had Infinity, like in Norcal........at least they have more packages to cater to various customers, whether it be on the bottom tier or at the top with 4K.


I too, I'm from NorCal and loved xfinity. I miss it! Spectrum sucks! I hate it with everything in me. I'm considering to try DirectTV maybe.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

That's what happened to me,Charter used to have both sets of locals in our area where we live,now Spectrum only has one set of locals,their streaming app worked OK,but in 
the small print at the bottom they require the customer to have one cable box in the house which for me is one of the main reasons not to subscribe to Spectrum TV.

Spectrum High Speed Broadband cable internet works good 100/10 and is the only thing
Spectrum has that's good,everytime I have had issues,I call and they fix it.


----------

